# fleching jig



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

If you do a lot of shooting, yes, it can more economical. Starting will set you back a few dollars, but figure every arrow refletched could save you something like $1.50. Some charge $2 and $3, depending on feathers and different vanes. 2" NAP Twisters or 2" Bohning Blazers run about $15 per 100. There's 33 arrows which is $66 or as high as $99 at the shop. This should all but pay for a Bitenberger jib or more than pay for a Bohning Tower. Some vanes or arrows just want to be stubborn to fletch and most comes through not prepping properly. You'll learn.


----------



## spudz (Sep 7, 2009)

I used to have a buddy refletch mine but I got tired of waiting for him to get to them so I got a Bitzenburger and never looked back. Takes little time and I get a kick out of making my own custom arrows now. I paid $65.00 for the jig (there are cheaper kinds) and if you shoot alot it will pay for itself in no time.


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

I bought a bohning jig and havent looked back since, I love fletching arrows now, I end up redoing my fletchings every 3-4 months or so to try new things and colors. Its an addiction!!


----------



## corps (Dec 24, 2009)

*Fleching*

I went to the pro shop today. They said it will cost about a $2 to replace one fleching.Which I don't mind paying but it will take a day or so for him to get to it. I think i will get my own. Mainly I don't like waiting for my stuff. Thank you all for you input.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Next to my ball end Allen wrenches my best investment in archery equipment was my Bitz.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a Bohning jig I use when I need to do 1 or 2 or fix a fletch. When I'm fletching several I use the Jojan.


----------



## corps (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pro shop still has my arrow*

I went to the proshop yesterday to pick up my arrow but it wasn't ready. He been really busy to flech one arrow. Hopefully it will be ready tommrrow. I have been shooting for a week now and i notice that one side of my arrows fletching is getting frayed (feathers). Just woundering if that is normal??


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Fletching your own arrows is not only economical in the long run,but it's fun and gives me something to do after the hunting's done for the season


----------



## skulley (Feb 10, 2010)

prefer the bitz, and once you are proficient doing it yourself you will actually get a better matched set of arrows. shops have several jigs and who is to say they will use the same one by the same guy as another dozen that you might have at home.

fun, economical, customized. what more could ya ask fer? a broadside booner????


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

*Lets keep it going!!!*

Alright. Sorry for jacking the thread but I know this question has been asked over and over....so here it is again :shade:

So I have decided I *NEED* a fletching jig. I am fairly new to archery, only been shooting for a few months but I'm already destroying arrows :angry:. I'm tired of shooting arrows with missing fletchings and I don't want to wait a week for a single arrow to get fletched, nor do I want to pay $2.50/arrow. In addition, I have recently invested in some inexpensive 2514, 2512 and 2317 shafts and would really like to learn how to make my own custom arrows. I would also really like to experiment with different fletching types and sizes, as well offsets...which I do not understand yet but we'll get there :wink:. 

After reading through here, seems like the bitzenburg(?) seems to be a favorite, however, I have noticed that just about every brand seems to have its benefits. In the hopes of saving some time I was hoping you guys could tell me which jig would A) Provide me with the ability to fletch all size shafts, use all types of vanes/fletch and allow me to experiment with all offsets? B) Is it a good idea to get one of these 'starter' type kits that come with jig, glue, vanes and instructions? C) Anything else I need to know?

Thanks in advance!:darkbeer:


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's a thread asking what Pro shops charge to fletch-

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1047263

Dean


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

Morning Sham, I have a few used Bitzenberger Fletchers for Sale $55 TYD / for a pic email [email protected] / request Jig Pics


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

sinko said:


> Next to my ball end Allen wrenches my best investment in archery equipment was my Bitz.


Bitz is the best but it can be even better. With the upgrade nock receiver by Zenith you can do a flawless job with any arrow/vane combination. See the threads listed below and search for other comments from those who already have the upgrade. If you use a fast set glue it's not a time consuming job doing one vane at a time.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584491&highlight=bitzenburger

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7558477&posted=1#post7558477

Joe B.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I have found that fletching my own arrows myself is not a money saver. The initial investment for the bitz, Joe's upgrade (definitely well worth it) and an assortment of feathers or vanes can easily hit $120 - $150. 

You can do it a little cheaper with the Bohning or Grayling jigs, but I think the bitz is a better choice.

However, the convenience and ability to do it exactly how I want it done is important to me. I wouldn't consider using a shop to do my fletching.

One problem that I noticed is that when I have the tools to do it myself, I'm much quicker to change the fletching on a whim. If I were a little more disciplined, it would probably be cheaper to do it at home.


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

Sham said:


> Alright. Sorry for jacking the thread but I know this question has been asked over and over....so here it is again :shade:
> 
> So I have decided I *NEED* a fletching jig. I am fairly new to archery, only been shooting for a few months but I'm already destroying arrows :angry:. I'm tired of shooting arrows with missing fletchings and I don't want to wait a week for a single arrow to get fletched, nor do I want to pay $2.50/arrow. In addition, I have recently invested in some inexpensive 2514, 2512 and 2317 shafts and would really like to learn how to make my own custom arrows. I would also really like to experiment with different fletching types and sizes, as well offsets...which I do not understand yet but we'll get there :wink:.
> 
> ...


Anyone please?


----------



## foos (Oct 20, 2009)

I use a Grayling jig and it dose fine for me,tho I would like a bitzenburg. I use wraps on all my arrows,don't like getting the glue off the shafts.It's nice to have a jig,when a vane gets damaged remove wrap,clean arrow,wrap,clean wrap,refletch.

Sham 

The tools in my fletching box are:cotton swab,strait raiser,brown scotch bright,91% alcohol.On a new shaft I buff with scotch bright,clean arrow,wrap,clean wrap,fletch.On a refletch I don't use the scotch bright,if you do not use a wrap you will need to.I works for me as long as I leave the arrow in the jig for 30min.


----------



## foos (Oct 20, 2009)

I use a Grayling jig and it dose fine for me,tho I would like a bitzenburg. I use wraps on all my arrows,don't like getting the glue off the shafts.It's nice to have a jig,when a vane gets damaged remove wrap,clean arrow,wrap,clean wrap,refletch.

Sham 

The tools in my fletching box are:cotton swab,strait raiser,brown scotch bright,91% alcohol.On a new shaft I buff with scotch bright,clean arrow,wrap,clean wrap,fletch.On a refletch I don't use the scotch bright,if you do not use a wrap you will need to.I works for me as long as I leave the arrow in the jig for 30min.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got the Jo-Jan Mono Fletcher. It's easy to use and does everything I need it to. I learned to fletch arrows on it about two years ago and I'm still using it! -Chris


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

Foos-

Thanks bro. I appreciate the info. I was looking at the Graylings but loghouser does have a pretty good deal on a bitz. Which Grayling Jig do you use? I do plan on using wraps, which is really what got me thinking about making my own arrows.

Bowhunterprime- Thanks! I'll go check out the Jo Han Mono now...

So maybe a stupid question, but after you wrap the shaft and set the first fletch, do you have to wait till that first one dries before fletching the other 2 or how does that work exactly?
Thanks


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Sham said:


> So maybe a stupid question, but after you wrap the shaft and set the first fletch, do you have to wait till that first one dries before fletching the other 2 or how does that work exactly?
> Thanks


It depends on what kind of glue you use. The faster your glue sets the sooner you can move on to the next fletching. Fletch the first vane or feather and let it set until the glue is dry enough to hold it, then rotate the jig and do the next one and then the last one. Then let the arrow sit until the glue is completely dry before you try to shoot it. It don't take much practice to get it right!! -Chris


----------



## foos (Oct 20, 2009)

Sham said:


> Foos-
> 
> Thanks bro. I appreciate the info. I was looking at the Graylings but loghouser does have a pretty good deal on a bitzenburg. Which Grayling Jig do you use? I do plan on using wraps, which is really what got me thinking about making my own arrows.
> 
> ...


I wait 30 minuets before removing the clamp.The glue I use is bohning fletch-tite platinum.If I did not have the Grayling already I would get the bitzenburg. I got my stuff two years ago before I used AT much as a stalker.I also put a little dob of glue on the front and rear of the vane,made for longer vane life when using a whisker biscuit.


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

Alright guys. So looks like I worked out a deal and will have a Bitz dial-o-fletch w/ a straight clamp and left helical clamp here in a week or so. 

Thanks for all the help theloghouser, foos and bowhunterprime! I'm sure I'll have more questions soon...thanks again boys!


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

foos said:


> I wait 30 minuets before removing the clamp.The glue I use is bohning fletch-tite platinum.If I did not have the Grayling already I would get the bitzenburg. I got my stuff two years ago before I used AT much as a stalker.I also put a little dob of glue on the front and rear of the vane,made for longer vane life when using a whisker biscuit.


x2:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rileyje (Feb 16, 2010)

*Your own Jig*

If you have your own Jig, it also gives you the flexibility to try different configurations without having to continually goto the shop. Lets say your want to switch out your vanes for feathers on a new set of shafts, or lets say, your find a sweet deal and you can buy a large amount of different vanes and feathers, of different sizes. at 3 bux and arrow, not liking the configuration, its (as the kids would say) Much more simpler to scrape them off, clean the shaft and put on new. and it saves you gas as well.

So yes, the upfront cost may be a little more, but it gives you the satisfaction of configuring your own arrows. and you can experiment with straight, left, right helical as well as different angles.

-J


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I took 21 arrows to a shop here and when I picked them up it was 78$.:mg:I then decided that was BS and have never took another.The price didnt include material vanes/wraps.NEVER<NEVER<NEVER again.


----------



## corps (Dec 24, 2009)

*Bitz*

I got my Bitz todoy now I need some glue and fletch. Thank you all for the info.


----------



## foos (Oct 20, 2009)

corps said:


> I got my Bitz todoy now I need some glue and fletch. Thank you all for the info.


Good luck!! For me it started the,work on all my own equipment thing.


----------



## critt77matt (Dec 8, 2010)

I just got an Arizona EZ fletch. It was super easy the hard part was scrapping off the old fletching.


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i was thinking of getting an arizona ez fletch, anyone out there use one and what do you think of it?


----------

